# Open reed caller



## ndoutdrz (Jan 24, 2004)

I am in need of a GOOD open reed call for Fox and Coyote. Which is the better or the best to buy?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a couple open reed predator calls that I use. On is the Crit-T-Call Mini. I have found this call quite easy to blow well and it can produce several different sounds, including imature Coyote Howls.

The other open reed predator call I use is a Sceery AP7. This call also seems fairly easy to blow well, and it too can produce a variety of different sounds.

For Coyote Howlers I like the Crit-R-Call Song Dog. In fact I have two I use interchangeablly. One is as is, but the other one I have mounted in a Megaphone (Transmission Funnel) for longer range and a different tone.

Larry


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i use a regulator 10 and Randy Anderson's "hot dog," both from primos. they seem to work alright for me. i also use the mini mag howler from primos.

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Everyone has there own faviorats. I think you would be better off buying two or three of the common ones and see what feels the best and sounds best for you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought a Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler today. It blows a little different than my other howler, which is a Sceery. I like how it sounds though. I think it might be because of the wood body rather than the plastic body.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I think the best open reed call would have to be either the "tweety" or the "thumper" both from the Verminators guys. I haven't used either of them out in the field yet but both are easy to blow and they are great calls. For CHEAP. My friend called 2 yotes in on his first stand.

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Is that Tweety call good for fox, since it is a more high pitched call? I am thinking of picking one up. Let me know if any of you have had success with the Tweety, either with fox or coyotes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a tweety but to be honest from the factory it is nothing more to me then a tally- ho, or critr-call pee wee they all are generally the same. 
I have gone to cutting my own reeds for my calls to get a (not so commercial) sounding call and am planning on tring some different reeds on the tweety to see what i can get


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a Tally Ho but I thought the Tally could be blown more raspy (in addition to unraspy) and the tweety was more high pitched. Is that right? If so I may get one anyway. I want to have a variety in my call arsenal. How do you mess with those reeds? Do you trim them?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Fallguy* you can trim the reeds down but be careful if you trim too much off the call is worthless. You can sand the reeds down to get a different thickness which changes your pitch and sound range, or you can try different materials altogether. Sometimes it is just a matter of moving the reeds placement on the reed bridge to change the sound a lot.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought a Tweety. I like it. I think it is the easiest open reed call to operate that I currently have. It seems like the pitch is higher and more variable. I wonder if my Tally Ho is messed up. It seems like the reed isn't as angled as in my other calls. The gap between the reed and call is less than in my other calls. Any ideas Brad on how to fix it. Can I bend the reed?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would have to see it and i might be able to help you. Some of the tally-ho's i think come a little defective and have to be played with or have the reed replaced


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I like Tally Ho the best


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad,

I should have had you look at my Tally Ho call at the hockey game. I had it in my coat. I think the reed is messed up. It came with an extra reed. Is it fairly easy to replace them?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya not a problem at all i just replaced one this week.


----------

